# TUN's back



## Bribie G (31/12/16)

Suddenly appeared in BWS this week for $37 for a 30 can slab - and it's a different brew.
The old one (that I haven't seen around for a couple of years) was brewed in the USA and was a bit feral.
It was 5%

The new version is 4.9% and brewed and canned in Belgium. :excl:
Not much hops but uber smooth with a trace of almost whisky in the finish.
Clean bitter finish and none of the skunk you'd get from VB (that's obviously the target audience)
sinking a couple, not bad for the price and shytes all over Rivet Lager.

Even Manticle might like this one 

Here's the old one:


----------



## Kingy (31/12/16)

Times must be tough to drink that shit [emoji40]


----------



## bradsbrew (31/12/16)

Hoorah the Tun has returned.


----------



## Bribie G (31/12/16)

Aha Kingy, perfect example of somebody dismissing a beer based solely on brand perception, despite it being a quite different formulation. 

Not having a shot at you but that's how commerce operates, and how companies pull the brands con.
Hundreds of examples such as Colgate now made in Thailand while millions believe that it's a product that pours out of God's arse.

Also in the brewing world, establish a brand with some cachet such as Hahn then progressively gut it whilst bludging on the persisting mirage that it's a superior product. 

In the current case they have actually upped the quality of an existing brand. I think that Pinnacle Brands who are Woolies and do the imports for Dans etc are concentrating on improving the range and quality of offerings, according to trade mags.
Cheers.


----------



## TheWiggman (31/12/16)

Trouble with your headline is that Tun's _back_ - when was it ever here? 
I'll give it a crack if I see it about a bottle shop.


----------



## Bribie G (31/12/16)

The 4% red and 3% gold are always at Woolies but the Green hasn't been available for a year or so.


----------



## manticle (31/12/16)

Once bitten....
I'll only try it if you post me one.

Honest review promised - you know I'm not part of the upper echelon of beer snobs.


----------



## Bridges (31/12/16)

I say brave move buying 30 cans Bribie, I had one, well more like half a can of the old tun and wouldn't have even looked at it in the shops. May be worth a try as I'm struggling to think of a Belgian beer I haven't enjoyed.
I remember touring the boags brewery years ago and they were turning out Tasman bitter which I think was an exclusive for liqourland if I remember correctly, I asked the guy if it was a special recipe or anything and the answer was that it was more or less the left overs or a blend of them as such and it could be pretty much anything from the boags product range as they didn't have a set recipe or formulation stipulated in the contract only an ABV to hit!


----------



## Blind Dog (1/1/17)

Bribie G said:


> sinking a couple, not bad for the price and shytes all over Rivet Lager.


Not exactly a glowing recommendation. How does it compare to Oettinger?


----------



## Kingy (1/1/17)

manticle said:


> Once bitten....
> I'll only try it if you post me one.
> 
> Honest review promised - you know I'm not part of the upper echelon of beer snobs.


Yea I tried the last version as a mate was buying it bcoz it was cheap and it was the worst beer I've ever tasted. 
I usually put corona as the worst ever beer tasted but I forgot about the tun. It's pretty bad. 
Note: that's only my opinion and if someone else wants to drink it, I respect that.
I'm not a beer snob either 
I have been known to buy xxxx and great northern. I also love throwing down a couple of my old mans tooheys blue that he buys all the time. 
But that tun is definately not for me.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/1/17)




----------



## nosco (1/1/17)

The best thing about this Belgian beer is the label.


----------



## manticle (1/1/17)

Kingy said:


> Yea I tried the last version as a mate was buying it bcoz it was cheap and it was the worst beer I've ever tasted.


Big, fat ditto.
I'll give it a second chance on the proviso outlined but my first experience of it was undrinkable. I tried 'cos it was free. Tried, failed, bought premix bourbon and coke instead.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (1/1/17)

I'm actually genuinely interested in your opinion of this new one mants.

Tried Fosters from Dans a few months ago and, for the price, highly acceptable. 

My fave cheap swill in Tas was Boags Draught, but in Qld it's as expensive as Coopers Pale.


----------



## wildburkey (1/1/17)

I tried a few of these a few weeks ago, it's not bad for the price IMO but seemed a bit watery.


----------

